# Gewässertiefen und Fisch finden



## Sachsenangler (12. März 2006)

hallo,
wenn man nicht weiß,wie tief und was für Fisch in eien Gewässer ist,so schaue man auf die Internetseite

www.200bar.de
das ist eine Internetseite von Tauchern,mit Bildern und sehr guten Infomationen


----------

